

I Dream of Genius: Herbal Drugs Promise Big Neural Gains - edw519
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_studydrugs

======
tokenadult
The article doesn't seem to consider practice effects (a common effect on most
mental tests) in any systematic way. Not a scientific way to look at the
issue.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

